# Raisin Gravy for Ham?



## Mrs. Cuillo (Dec 8, 2007)

One of my co-workers is looking for a raisin gravy for ham.  Has anyone heard of this before?  And if you have, do you know where I can find a recipe for it?


----------



## auntdot (Dec 8, 2007)

Google raisin gravy ham and you will get a bunch of them.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Dec 8, 2007)

We did that...I just wasn't sure if anyone had a TNT recipe for it.


----------

